# hole in brake caliper



## Topkat (Sep 9, 2010)

There was epoxy on both ends of my 4 piston calipers.
When I removed it,there were holes in the metal!
:willy:
Is the caliper ruined?
Can I weld up the hole?
thank you!!!!
willy:


----------



## dimitri (Feb 13, 2009)

Replace the caliper.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

:agree With out a doubt!


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Crap. It's new caliper time. Good luck finding them.


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

is that an area that holds fluid?


----------



## Squidtone (Nov 26, 2010)

Topkat and guys, 
That caliper is NORMAL. This is just a break-thru from the factory machining the bolt holes in that caliper half. (the caliper is in two halves; large grade 8 bolts hold the caliper halves together)
I've had two sets of those 4 piston calipers in my time of owning my GTO, and both sets of calipers had those "holes" or "break-thru's". Somebody probably added epoxy to the holes to keep moisture out and prevent rust in the threads of the bolt holes.
Don't throw them out, they're fine!, and they're dern expensive! 
By the way, these calipers are notorious for being leaky (40 year old cast iron), but once they're sleeved, they're awesome. So save them in case you need cores to get new stainless sleeved units (I had this done). BIG core charge otherwise.
I've got a picture of my caliper here, you can see the hole in the lower part of the caliper.

Dave


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks! I still learn something new everyday.....:cheers Eric


----------



## Topkat (Sep 9, 2010)

wow, that's good news.
the holes line up with where the internal threads are on the big bolts!
thanks!


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Squidtone, thanks for educating me. I have never seen a caliper "rust" through the casting like that, and I've done thousands of brake jobs. I have never seen a set of 4 piston GTO calipers in person, either. Topkat, looks like you are in luck! Learn something every day....


----------



## Squidtone (Nov 26, 2010)

No problem, glad to share.
I wonder why Delco Moraine decided that was an okay thing to do....let the bolt holes poke through like that. But I guess there's no impact to performance. I happen to have a neighbor on one side of me with a 67 camaro, and it's got the same 4 piston calipers. A neighbor across from me has a 67 'vette, and he's got these calipers on all 4 corners of his car. I've heard that they used them on the B body cars too in those years. Not sure how rare these brakes are, but they were options for many of the GM cars.

By the way, I've embarrassed that I've only discovered this forum recently. Seems like good folks on here.
Dave


----------

